# PS3 HDMI cable "not supported" signal on TV



## ibetyouluvthis (Apr 19, 2007)

Just got PS3 HDMI cables.
For some strange reason when i connect to 1080p slot on the back of my TV I get "not supported signal"

The cable only seem to work with 480/420pi slot...
The cables are offical playstation cables...

Any one know how to fix?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ibetyouluvthis said:


> Just got PS3 HDMI cables.
> For some strange reason when i connect to 1080p slot on the back of my TV I get "not supported signal"
> 
> The cable only seem to work with 480/420pi slot...
> ...


Not too sure where it is (not near my PS3, maybe in system settings) but double check your video settings. If you were using a different cable before it may be set for that signal.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

Couriant said:


> Not too sure where it is (not near my PS3, maybe in system settings) but double check your video settings. If you were using a different cable before it may be set for that signal.


HDMI is HDMI regardless of the cable, however there are a couple different VERSIONS of HDMI, and while the newest versions are backwards compatible, electronics which use only the older version will have an issue (I believe, i could be wrong)

There is no difference between a "PS3" hdmi cable that you would buy for 75 bucks from sony or whatever the cost, and a 7 dollar hdmi cable from newegg in terms of how well it can transfer a signal also.
1.1 hdmi sets will probably NOT be able to read a 1.3 signal, so if the PS3 is outputting in that format, and your tv cannot read it, you may have an issue. Check and see if you can change the version of the hdmi on the PS3, otherwise the only fix is a hardware upgrade.

But thats assuming this is the problem, it could be a number of other things as well.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok here is something you can try, with the PS3 on standby hold the power button until the video settings reset, worth a try anyway


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

ibetyouluvthis said:


> Just got PS3 HDMI cables.
> For some strange reason when i connect to 1080p slot on the back of my TV I get "not supported signal"
> 
> The cable only seem to work with 480/420pi slot...
> ...


 It sounds like you are trying to go from composite cables to HDMI. You have to change the output to HDMI on the PS3 otherwise its not going to output anything through the cable. Short of that, unplug everything except for the HDMI cable and hold down the power button on the PS3 for 5 seconds, it will force it to reset.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Masta Squidge said:


> HDMI is HDMI regardless of the cable, however there are a couple different VERSIONS of HDMI, and while the newest versions are backwards compatible, electronics which use only the older version will have an issue (I believe, i could be wrong)
> 
> There is no difference between a "PS3" hdmi cable that you would buy for 75 bucks from sony or whatever the cost, and a 7 dollar hdmi cable from newegg in terms of how well it can transfer a signal also.
> 1.1 hdmi sets will probably NOT be able to read a 1.3 signal, so if the PS3 is outputting in that format, and your tv cannot read it, you may have an issue. Check and see if you can change the version of the hdmi on the PS3, otherwise the only fix is a hardware upgrade.
> ...


good to know... though the poster said offical PS3 cables, so one would assume it will output at the max 

Like mentioned, it seems that the poster is going from one cable to the other, hence why I said check the video settings 

on a side note, my PSN handle is Couriant so look me up sometime. Just put <tsg name> from TSG in the message so I know who it's from.


----------

